# Why Don't Roofs Last As Long As The House?



## 3ifj39j9 (Dec 9, 2021)

A house lasts forever, so why don't roofs? Why do roofs only last around 20yrs before they need to be replaced?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

3ifj39j9 said:


> A house lasts forever, so why don't roofs? Why do roofs only last around 20yrs before they need to be replaced?


Some do, like real slate or true standing seam metal. Blame the popularity of asphalt shingles. New home builders love them, cheap and quick to install.


----------



## 3ifj39j9 (Dec 9, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Some do, like real slate or true standing seam metal. Blame the popularity of asphalt shingles. New home builders love them, cheap and quick to install.


But they don't last. Is there anything cheap that lasts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheap and durable is not a combo found in roofing systems


----------



## Lawrence Roofing (Dec 13, 2021)

I am not sure I would agree that "houses last forever." but they do last a long time with upkeep and replacement of things when they need it. Hence the replacement of roofs after they wear out. A house is simply a collection of systems, including a roof being one of those systems... you over time will update systems within your house (new windows, new electrical, new plumbing) as the house ages and new technologies become available. 

The only reason a house would "last forever" would be because of good upkeep, and repairing or replacing your roof is part of that upkeep.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Roofs take all the damage, you studs and sheetrock aren't hit by UV rays 12 hours a day or go thru freeze and thaw cycles, or get rain, hail, sleet, snow. The roof is what protects your house.


----------

